# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Laptop ΙΒΜ R60e + Netbook Dell Inspiron 910

## DJman

1)Laptop ΙΒΜ R60e
2GB ram(max 3)
Seagate 500GB
Intel T5500
Του εβαλα 10αρια και τα πηρε κανονικα(με ολους τους drivers)
Ειναι σε αριστη κατασταση, με μονο προβλημα οτι εχει λιωσει το πλαστικο πανω αριστερα   απο το φωτιστικο του γραφειου ,
 αλλα αυτο δεν επηρεαζει καπου την λειτουργια του
Εχει τον φορτιστη του,η μπαταρια δεν κραταει καθολου, δειχνει οτι φορτιζει εως 83% και καλα
IBM εχει και ενα μεγαλο docking station σαν αυτο περιπου https://shop.alfanet.gr/laptop-parts...60-42w8298.htm



Τιμη: 60ευρω


2)Netbook Dell Inspiron 910
1GB ram(2Gb max)
Χωρίς τροφοδοτικό,μπαταρία
Παιρνει msata δισκο
Δεν εχει καρτα wifi
Εχει καποιες γρατζουνιες, αλλα λειτουργικα ειναι κομπλε
Εχει δοκιμαστει με 7αρια και τρεχει κανονικα.
VGA, LAN, sd , 3 usb, mic-ακουστικα ξεχωριστα jack
τα υπολοιπα εδω




Τιμη:30ευρω

Μαρουσι, Σισμανογλειο 
κανω και αποστολες

----------

